# What's Your Favorite Polish Formula?



## greendaisy (Dec 5, 2014)

I am nail polish challenged, I do a lot of work with my hands, have short, tiny nails, am terrible at waiting for the polish to dry, and when I get stressed out I pick at my nail polish. Currently, my favorite polish formula is Julep's cream finishes because it dries quickly and doesn't chip the second I run my nail across it. 

What is your favorite polish formula and why?


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 6, 2014)

Textured polishes like Liquid Sands and Pixiedusts. They are easy to work with and dry lightning fast.


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 7, 2014)

greendaisy said:


> I am nail polish challenged, I do a lot of work with my hands, have short, tiny nails, am terrible at waiting for the polish to dry, and when I get stressed out I pick at my nail polish. Currently, my favorite polish formula is Julep's cream finishes because it dries quickly and doesn't chip the second I run my nail across it.
> 
> What is your favorite polish formula and why?


I wonder whether you'd benefit from gel polish: it dries fast (under the lamp), is hard to destroy quickly with picking, and is  less likely to chip. I like that a lot as it's a great base for me for regular polish. My application is more smooth and long-lasting on top of a gel polish base. Nail art is easy to remove and re-do, and gel polish gives my nails a chance to grow longer by reinforcing them well. In terms of regular polishes, I have collected the most in Zoya. That makes me suspect it's probably my favourite; then again, I can't say there are many polishes I don't like! Using a gel base, I'm far less picky about polish as a result as it works better on the gel.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Dec 9, 2014)

Flakies. Flakies. FLAKIES!!


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 15, 2014)

AmourAnnette said:


> Flakies. Flakies. FLAKIES!!


Tee, hee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree they are amazing to look at. But so annoying to remove; any tips?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 15, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Tee, hee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree they are amazing to look at. But so annoying to remove; any tips?


I use OPI's glitter base sometimes, otherwise dryer sheets work well to remove glitter stuck on the nails.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Jan 4, 2015)

OPI, Essie, and Julep creams are my favorite!  I have to keep my nail short also due to work.  I love love glitter and flakies though, but I work in a conservative clinic and usually only do an accent nail.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jan 8, 2015)

Monika1 said:


> Tee, hee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree they are amazing to look at. But so annoying to remove; any tips?


I soak a cotton ball/pad in Zoya Remove and wrap it around each nail for a couple minutes. Works like a charm!


----------



## nifty (Jan 9, 2015)

Monika1 said:


> Tee, hee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree they are amazing to look at. But so annoying to remove; any tips?


Oh! So here's how I like to remove any polish, glitter included: I apply a cheap polish on top of the polish I want to remove, wait just enough for the applied polish to penetrate the layers below, and wipe it off with a paper towel before it dries too much. It's works great, and I save so much polish remover! Each polish bottle lasts me about 25-30 manis. Glitter is tough to remove in general, so it takes at least 4 swipes to have it come off.

But despite this method, I still have to use a bit of polish remover to get any polish residues; it's cool though, like I said, I use relatively less polish remover and don't have to expose my fingers to longterm contact with the remover. I am quite satisfied with all of that, and have yet to experience a downside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 11, 2015)

Cult (not Cult Nails) is actually pretty good, despite the contraversy of them double billing on their box subs. It dries EXTREMELY fast and doesn't chip for several days. You can buy it at dermstore so you don't have to risk your CC on their site.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 11, 2015)

nifty said:


> Oh! So here's how I like to remove any polish, glitter included: I apply a cheap polish on top of the polish I want to remove, wait just enough for the applied polish to penetrate the layers below, and wipe it off with a paper towel before it dries too much. It's works great, and I save so much polish remover! Each polish bottle lasts me about 25-30 manis. Glitter is tough to remove in general, so it takes at least 4 swipes to have it come off.
> 
> But despite this method, I still have to use a bit of polish remover to get any polish residues; it's cool though, like I said, I use relatively less polish remover and don't have to expose my fingers to longterm contact with the remover. I am quite satisfied with all of that, and have yet to experience a downside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have some from walgreens and I'm wearing glitter polish right now. I'll have to try this when it starts to chip!


----------

